# Lyft in OKC



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

i been driving for Lyft for a few weeks. I have had 27 riders. (4.59 rating risk of deactivated)I also drive for uber and have had 150 riders (77-5 stars) 
I have asked Lyft several times for a review of what Lyft riders are saying so I can correct the issue. They can not seem to let me view the feedback on the issue. Why should a driver have to wait a whole week to get a feedback before it drops there rating and then at that point your too far down to correct anything to make it up. Funny thing is that I don't have this problem with uber. I was toddler the rider type was a higher quality than uber and would get more tips. This is not true at all. Total backwards. 
In Lyft I have had several issues with the navigation maps as well as a ping and it will last for 5-10 sec and quiet before I get to accept it or if I accept it the app will not connect me to the rider maybe showing I declined a ride or did not accept a ride. 
I have also tried to get a direct contact number to speak to someone directly instead on email but that don't seem to happen. All in all it seem that Lyft don't care about the drivers as much as they care more about the riders. To me if they ain't no drivers to haul any Lyft riders around then they would be no Lyft in OKC


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

That's what you get for dedicating 80% of your time to Uber and treat Lyft as an orphan. It's Lyft's psychological manipulation, they expect you to drive more and increase your rating. Don't worry, make money.


----------



## Robbie54 (Dec 10, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> That's what you get for dedicating 80% of your time to Uber and treat Lyft as an orphan. It's Lyft's psychological manipulation, they expect you to drive more and increase your rating. Don't worry, make money.


I did not get a sign on bonus for either one so I will drive for which one that I can to get some rides. That's is the only reason I am driving to to make some extra money. Lol not for my health. Some times in OKC Uber is too busy to get any pings and in that cause I will usually get a bunch of Lyft pings or vice verse. It's just seems to be an issue with Lyft not giving you a feedback rating on what your issues may be. I am only here to drive them from point A to point B in a safe manner and have ac and heat. Other than that I think it's a rip off for a rider to know that your 20 min away to get a 2-3 mile ride and not give you a tip and instead of a tip they will give a a bad rating. Lol for what. I guess I did not have time to kiss their feet or give them a massage along the way.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Robbie. I'm at 80 lyfts and 4.6. Was told here not to worry about it and that was good advise. But that "risk of deactivation" is mighty disheartning and insulting, to say the least.

One opps with the new to ya app and one star will drop ya big time in ratings, with so few rides. Lyft knows this and take new folk's ratings with a bit of salt.
After writting support, I got a very kindly worded response in a day or 2. I had gotten a flag or 2 for nonissues. Car cleanlyness and navigation. Former was just out there and second could be as simple as waze/googlemaps.

I'm up to 4.63 now and it still annoys me but I really do suggest let it go, concentrate on safe driving and enjoying your time with passengers. Just my 2 cents.


----------

